# 9 year old inappropriate internet searching



## netty

I was putting my sons ipod touch on charge earlier and his safari pages were open.

He had obviously been searching "boobies and tittys".
He ad 6-7 pages open with pictures of topless ladies on!

He is 10 in october, :cry:

What do i do? Do i say something to him to discourage him? Is this normal? :blush:

I could not see any smilar searches on his laptop so wonder if hi stepbrother used it at his dads but he is 20 and it seemed too immature for him!
He is not an angel but i honestly did not think I would be dealling with this yet :nope:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think all boys around that age start to get curious. I would maybe have a chat with him or having your OH do it? Just let him know if he has questions he can come to you, etc?


----------



## moomin_troll

id be suprised if a lad that age with access to the internet didnt look up boobies. i really dont think u need to bring it up with him


----------



## Blah11

i wouldnt bring it up either but maybe just put a net nanny thing on :shrug:


----------



## Lucy22

Blah11 said:


> i wouldnt bring it up either but maybe just put a net nanny thing on :shrug:

I agree with this :thumbup:


----------



## netty

Is that easy to do on an ipod touch?
thanks girls - i'll look into that


----------



## Ozzieshunni

It's not that easy to do on an Itouch. I have one and I know you can set parental controls for apps. I bet if you did a bit of googling, you could find out.


----------



## suzib76

actually i would think it very strange for a 9yo :shrug:

i have a 10 yo DD and and 8 yo DS and i would be mortified if any of them expressed a sexual interest 

i would definately broach the subject somehow, if nothing else to confirm whether or not it was actually him that did it


----------



## embo216

I dont think its that strange for a 9/10 year old. My brother was a little menace for looking up boobies. Its not like its full on frontal, he's IMO just having a perfectly normal interest in boobs. His mates are most likely chatting about them and hes interested. 

I must admit though Im not looking forward to this stage with Jack :lol: x


----------



## netty

i am sure it was him now as i cleared the history an dpages on his safari page and checked again earlier and there was another one open :nope:


----------



## JakesMummy

I know my 9 year old nephew, who is 10 next month, wouldn't actively search for boobs online, but when my dad has the Sun paper at home, and he comes over, he'll have a sly look at page 3 before realising I saw him!!! Puberty is just around the corner, so I guess there comes a time when they are curious about these things. 

I am unsure how to broach it with him though, but maybe getting some kind of parental lock on these pages.


----------



## stepmummy

I think it's crucial, if you are going to allow internet access when they are alone, to have some kind of parental control on. If it's not possible with the itouch and he must have a laptop, I would get something else. 

I think what he's searching is to be expected if he's got free reign on the web. I would be more concerned about other places he could stumble to that might get him in trouble over the coming years. The internet is a very dangerous place in the wrong hands.


----------



## sparklyjubbly

I agree wholeheartedly with stepmummy. We don't allow our 9 year old son access to the internet without one of us being there at the moment because personally i believe him to be too young. However i understand that different things work for different families etc so please don't think i'm lecturing. 

What i definitely would suggest though is parental controls if you're going to carry on letting him have unsupervised 'net access. I really believe it to be a crucial thing if our Lo's are using the world wide web, as there are so many different things out there they could accidentally stumble across which are highly inappropriate (especially if they're being normal cheeky boys and searching for boobies!), not to mention the people out there that are looking for vunerable youngsters to groom etc. The internet is a fantastic and valuable tool for so many things but also has some awfully dark areas too that are surprisingly easy to come across innocently, which are solely our responsibility to protect our young kiddies from xox


----------



## happygal

my son will be 10 in feb and i had this with him the other month. i always check the history on his netbook and he had been searching for "nakid boobs". i told him that i knew what he had been looking at and i told him that its normal to be curious at his age. im not too worried about it, hes a 9 year old boy and to them i guess boobs a fascinating lol x


----------



## netty

thanks happygal it is reassuring to know that other boys his age are doing it too!! ifykwim.


----------



## cabbagebaby

it isnt just boy's that do it my little sister who is nine has looked up porn before !! no matter how many time my mum has told her off she still does it and you cant watch a kid 24/7 on what there doing because the internet is everywhere how she found it i dont know but i would say its pretty normal


----------



## cherryglitter

my dads gf's son looks up boobs :) he even had a picture as his homescreen on his phone, he's 8 nearly 9!


----------



## tryin4baby

he might of heard the word on a tv programme maybe and was curious? i would not be suprised and i dont think you should bring it up with him. most lads his age do this.


----------



## NuKe

personally i dont have any kids that old, but id have thought it was normal!


----------



## mom22boys

LOL sorry! I had the same thing happen to me but my son was using my phone to look things up. My son is 12. I sat him down and told him that when ever he uses my phone or his ipod that I can check and see what he is looking up. I did not tell him what I had found, I just told him that I know what he is searching so if its something that he would not want me to watch with him then its really not something he needs to be looking up. With all that being said he has not looked up anything else (that I have found) he could have figured out the delete button too tho!! LOL


----------



## Tegans Mama

Yep that is perfectly normal. I would just leave him to it :)

One of my friends (who is significantly older than me and has a 20 year old son) has two lovely, well balanced, sexually open boys who could always come to her if they needed help or advice. 

The first time she found them looking at dirty stuff (like ALL teenage lads do, lets face it) she actually bought them a dvd/magazine per month, and turned net nanny on to stop them searching the internet for it. 

IMO that is a very sensible thing to do - you're not stopping them from doing it because they'll do it anyway, but you're giving them material that you know is not inappropriate (because theres some really weird/disgusting stuff on the internet) and I plan to do this if we ever have a boy. I'd rather know they were safe to be honest :shrug:


----------



## JASMAK

I think it is normal to be curious, and just because he searched it, doesnt mean he is sexually active or thinking of having sex. lol...that's absurd! I would talk to him about the dangers of searching and what he saw though. I would explain that some pictures are fake and unnatural and that women don't naturally look like that. I would put parental controls on it too. When my son gets an IPOD he will not be allowed to search.


----------



## four

My daughter is 7 and was looking up boobs. She was actually sitting on the sofa with me. She is only allowed while in the same room as me. I took a peek to check on her, and caught her. I honestly got curious because the usual netflix Sponge Bob wasn't on. We had a talk about what you can and can't look at on my phone. She was embarresed which wasn't my intention, but understood why she can't search on the internet. This was a couple months ago, and hasn't done it since. I think it is honestly a curiosity thing.


----------



## kmumtobe

At that age I'd just say it's complete curiosity.. If you walk round naked in front of him and he still searches then I'd be suprised, but I suspect its just a case of curiosity about something which he prob thinks is a bit taboo as it's not usually something we openly show and discuss over dinner! Kids are always curious about body parts! Deffo put a net nanny on tho there's seeing boobs and then there's seeing page three style boobs or worse!


----------



## TwilightAgain

I wouldn't mention it. Kids are curious quite young young and you'll only embarrass him.

When I was in Primary School, during the older years (about your sons age) everyone used to talk about sex and blowjobs and things :shock: (though I didn't understand what half of it meant, i was still curious) if he's being exposed to conversations like that anywhere then its natural for him to be curious.


----------



## gwenstrom

netty said:


> I was putting my sons ipod touch on charge earlier and his safari pages were open.
> 
> He had obviously been searching "boobies and tittys".
> He ad 6-7 pages open with pictures of topless ladies on!
> 
> He is 10 in october, :cry:
> 
> What do i do? Do i say something to him to discourage him? Is this normal? :blush:
> 
> I could not see any smilar searches on his laptop so wonder if hi stepbrother used it at his dads but he is 20 and it seemed too immature for him!
> He is not an angel but i honestly did not think I would be dealling with this yet :nope:

It's normal, especially in this day in age where boobies and tittys are so easily accessible. Well he isn't gay anyway, so some parents (religious?) might breath a sigh of relief over that. I wouldn't mention it or worry about it at this point. He's too young to explain the facts of life at at his young age it's just curiosity. Some children are raised by nudist parents and 'boobies' and 'titties' aren't really an issue, just a part of a humans body.


----------



## mom22boys

TwilightAgain said:


> I wouldn't mention it. Kids are curious quite young young and you'll only embarrass him.
> 
> When I was in Primary School, during the older years (about your sons age) everyone used to talk about sex and blowjobs and things :shock: (though I didn't understand what half of it meant, i was still curious) if he's being exposed to conversations like that anywhere then its natural for him to be curious.

I guess I was a sheltered girl, cause I had no idea what a BJ was until this man yelled at me as I was getting the mail that he would let me give him one it I wanted too. I ran to my house and called my friend then she told me what it was..........I ran and told my mom....who told my grandma....who told my uncles........LOLOLOL! I was just grossed out!! I was around 13!


----------



## gabbyskyy

I think it's normal for maybe a preadolescent, but 10 is a lil young. Maybe he's just curious because he heard it somewhere or saw something on tv. the media and friends have huge influences on a kid. I wouldn't worry too much. After all they came into the world with a boob in their mouth didn't they? :) talking to him might embarrass him or make him feel like he did something bad. But, if you've always talked to him about things like they're no big deal before maybe it's not a bad idea to just bring it up and make it a light subject. I have girls, ones 9 so it's a lil different for me I guess. Maybe have dad bring it up.....that's prob what i'd do. LOL!


----------



## minties

I think it is 100% normal for a boy that age. I remember being 9/10 and boys bringing in dads playboys to school and every boy for a mile around would gravitate to come have a look! Their eyes would be like saucers, lol.

In highschool I did a sexual health project and interviewed (anonymously) 450 teenage boys about when they first started getting curious about sex, and when they first started masturbating. You'd be amazed at how young most of them were. A lot of them were thinking about womens bodies from 6 years old, started to experiment with masturbation from 8/9 (not knowing what they were doing, just thought it felt good), and proper masturbating with intention (lol!) at age 10 or 11.

This is going back a fair while mind you, as I am almost 29.


----------



## britt1986

Sounds normal to me. Although I don't have any children that age, it's just curiosity getting to them. If you don't want him doing it, put up some parental controls. 

Children these days learn about sexuality so much sooner than we did back in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## karla1

honestly this is perfectly normal my son 11 has searched "naked girls" on google images we didnt tell him had seen this as embassesment can make things worse and he really isnt doing anything "wrong" and the last thing we wanted was for him to thing it is wrong him starting to get curious about the opposite sex. we did have "the chat" with him and told him he could asked us anything.

i did mention it to his teacher (just to make sure he was not talking about it in school) he wasnt but she did put our mind at ease and told us that at this age she deals with lots of children showing an interest and he is certainally not the first in his class to have had a look or ask questions about this


----------



## Trying4ababy

If it was my child I'd have a talk with them and perhaps take the iPod away from them for awhile as punishment.


----------



## v2007

I think its totally normal, my daughter and her mates were caught on the PC googling :holly:

I wasn't impressed, put safe search on and bollocked the lot of them.

V xxx


----------



## hopeandpray

It is normal but you need to put some kind of parental control on his internet. If you don't know how then go into a pc shop and they will do it for you but will probably make you buy the software


----------



## samanthaaa

Completely normal. 

My best friend and I got caught looking at porn when we were 9 years old :haha: It wasn't sexual, we were just curious.


----------



## chiapso

Trying4ababy said:


> If it was my child I'd have a talk with them and perhaps take the iPod away from them for awhile as punishment.

Punishment? :dohh: it's a natural interest.


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

i would be more worried if he wasnt showing intrest in the oposite sex! lol.

my nephew is 12, and at that age he was the same. He would be like ohhh boobies!


----------



## junich85

I remember going down the park and one of the boys from our class had a naughty magazine and me and my girlfriends included gathered round with the boys out of curiousity. Must've been around 11/2 though. 9 seems young but generations change and have to adapt I guess. 
It's difficult being that age - I remember not knowing what a condom was but have to pretend I did (sounds ridiculous, I know) just so I could retaliate with some of the others who'd laugh at gum and say "That looks like a condom"... Being young is blissfully misguided and tricky to make sense of lol


----------



## Gingerspice

I think it is natural, but i woud be conerned wht migh tget stumbled upon if no filter of somekind is set up. i would alo be concerned to just brush it under the carpet and would start a conversation about the opposite sex. I'd stress its not naughty to be currious but hings need to have a perspective on them.


----------



## Ribbleroo

There is an app for the ipod touch / iphone called K9 Web Protection.


----------



## alaskagrown

LOL, when I was little and before Internet was really super mainstream I looked up penis in the encyclopedia!!! I was probably in the 2nd grade or so...all I had was a sister, I was just curious as to what they looked like!

Also at age 10 or 11, my girlfriends and I curiously looked up porn one time on the computer. We were SOOO curious! It grossed us out, haha!


----------



## deafgal

netty said:


> Is that easy to do on an ipod touch?
> thanks girls - i'll look into that

yes, if you have an wireless router with no encryption (or no password) , you can surf the Internet with your ipod touch. we have one.

you need to look into parental control for your ipod touch and any other electronic devices that can connect to the internet. Even nintendo DS/DSi, wii can do this. if it have a "WiFi" symbol or something, it mean it can connect to the internet.

another thing is that your child can run a LIVE operating system (CD or memory) disk to connect the internet on your computer or laptop even if your computer is password protected (the only way to stop this, I think, is create a password in BIOS but that very risky).


----------



## deafgal

stepmummy said:


> I think it's crucial, if you are going to allow internet access when they are alone, to have some kind of parental control on. If it's not possible with the itouch and he must have a laptop, I would get something else.
> 
> I think what he's searching is to be expected if he's got free reign on the web. I would be more concerned about other places he could stumble to that might get him in trouble over the coming years. The internet is a very dangerous place in the wrong hands.

there are couple people who got arrested for child porns on their computer. they claim they had nothing to do with it. I believe it came from a virus. So I think you would rather your kids look up boobies in books or encyclopedia than on the web because it can get you in trouble. 

btw, https://www1.k9webprotection.com/ is a good site or microsoft live family is too.


----------



## Ribbleroo

Just in case you are a Mac user K9 Web Protection works on Mac too (it's free)

I believe that controlling the amount of time kids spend online is as important. Bored kids tend to get up to mischief. Safe Eyes is one of the best Internet time control app for Mac along with Net Nanny.


----------



## Mamof1

My son is 11 in afew weeks, from being around 8 I always caught him giggling away at the page 3 in the Sun. I think its just normal boy curiosity :)


----------



## angiepie

Sounds like something I would've done at that age. :D It sounds to me like he's just curious. The issue is probably not that he's searching that, it's that he's got unlimited/unmonitored access on his iTouch. Bored, curious kids are bound to end up doing it. It's the modern equivalent of us looking up sex in the dictionary. :) I'd talk to him and your OH [OH first, of course]. Present a united front on whatever you decide. Good luck!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

His friends were probably talking about boobs. It's normal, I think. I know I was starting to explore my own body around that age. Hormones. Eek!


----------



## 17thy

I did this at his age....although more in depth and for a different reason... I believe that kids are prone to be curious about those kinds of things. But I do agree that at this age his internet access should have some sort of parental control, he's 9, not 16 lol.


----------



## besttoys

Blah11 said:


> i wouldnt bring it up either but maybe just put a net nanny thing on :shrug:

i agree on this :) it is better this way


----------

